
Doctors plan second heart transplanted in stomach - SanjeevSharma
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/chennai/lifesaver-doctors-plan-second-heart-in-tummy-no-non-academic/articleshow/62004501.cms
======
DrScump
Headline change fail. The second heart is in the abdomen but _outside_ the
stomach.

